# High Level rear LED brake light



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

I am struggling to find a replacement high level rear LED brake light. Its slimline and 200mm long.
Anyone any ideas ?

Thanks

DJM


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is your Startrail an autocruise of Swift made.model year.

cabby


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Its Swift made 2010

DJM


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can you post a photo.Then we can see if it is a common one.

cabby


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Can't Swift supply one?
Or is it the usual case of idiotic prices?

It'll almost certainly be a Hella unit, can you take it off and get their product number off it?
Phone a Hella agent or Hella UK direct with as many details as you can.

http://www.hella.com/hella-uk/index.html?rdeLocale=en


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

ok will take one tomorrow and post it

cheers

DJM


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Get it out, search for a serial number and Google it. Worked for me for my high level led array on my 11 year old Hymer. Lead straight to it, exact replacement slotted straight in. Have used the same method for a couple of other parts since. Works a threat.

Dick


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> Get it out, search for a serial number and Google it. Worked for me for my high level led array on my 11 year old Hymer. Lead straight to it, exact replacement slotted straight in. Have used the same method for a couple of other parts since. Works a threat.
> 
> Dick


Same here Dick.
I had a broken mirror glass on a N&B "A" class, Hymer dealers told me the glass wasn't available separately, I'd have to buy the whole unit at a ridiculous price.
I took it apart and found the part number moulded into the casing, Googled it and found it in the Hella catalogue (although it wasn't badged as Hella). Phoned the local Hella agent with the part number and they got a spare glass delivered to them for collection the following day. Cost was around £12 as opposed to hundreds for the complete unit from a Hymer dealer.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Quite agree with taking it out, that is if you can get to it.

cabby


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Here is the light

DJM


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Could it be one of these?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jokon-310...563272?hash=item5b24365088:g:~2gAAOSw1DtXK2bm


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks

I will ring them tomorrow to see if they stock a 200mm version

cheers

DJM


----------

